

Drawing Charts in HP webOS apps using HTML Canvas - unwiredben
http://pdnblog.palm.com/2011/01/drawing-charts-in-webos-apps-using-html-canvas/

======
DanielRibeiro
EaselJS has a nice abstraction over canvas. Look on his charts (the source
with the code to create it is very readable):
<http://easeljs.com/examples/barGraph.html>

